# Signature Line



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Is there a way we can go back to having the signature line optional with each post made? I don't always like to include it and now mine seems to have taken on a life of its own.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Grumps said:


> Is there a way we can go back to having the signature line optional with each post made? I don't always like to include it and now mine seems to have taken on a life of its own.


You can adjust the setting here:








Preferences







www.saxontheweb.net














Jeff M


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, not really what I was asking. Before the change, you had the option of including YOUR SIGNATURE with each individual post you make. I would only include my signature on certain posts. Now EVERY POST I've ever made here shows my signature despite me not opting for it when making those posts. 

Can we please get the option back whether or not to include YOUR OWN SIGNATURE with each post we make?


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

The problem with your signature is that the site is for some reason using all the space of your signature before you open even though it is blank. I don't see that with other signatures. That should be fixed.........


----------



## Merlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I just went in to edit my signature and found I can now only have one link and three total lines. Sucks.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay... I figured out how to link to soundcloud without having that huge graphic take up a good portion of the page. Rather than simply post the link (which automatically turns it into the soundcloud player graphic) I used the "insert link" option for my soundcloud page and titled it "various soundcloud recordings". Can't have more than one link though, so I just put a description that ought to get you to my brass band's facebook page if you do a bit of typing.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm more dismayed at having lost the long list of all of my instruments that used to appear under my profile. Apparently all that info's gone for good.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

ZootTheSim said:


> I'm more dismayed at having lost the long list of all of my instruments that used to appear under my profile. Apparently all that info's gone for good.


Really? Try searching 





__





View Profile: ZootTheSim - Sax on the Web Forum


Sax on the Web - saxophone discussion forum. For sax on the Web main site go to https://saxontheweb.net



web.archive.org


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Pete Thomas said:


> Really? Try searching


Sweet, thanks Pete! I had actually tried the IA a while back, but couldn't find my profile. Your web Jedi powers are clearly stronger than mine.


----------

